# MyClyns



## flywnc (Jul 31, 2008)

Has anyone heard about this product?

I recently heard about it, and I'm just wondering if anyone has used it, or heard some reviews about it:blush:
http://www.myclyns.com/


----------



## MMiz (Jul 31, 2008)

I just started a thread about MyClyns First Response Personal Protection Spray a few days ago


----------



## flywnc (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Matt. 

I'll be sure to use the search next time=)


----------



## MMiz (Jul 31, 2008)

Not a problem.  It's an intriguing product, and very new to the market.  We'll keep the discussion in the other thread.


----------

